# Found Red worm's in tank



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

As Ben was doing a water change on the 120g and sifting through the sand he noticed a red worm, which then caused him to look for more, we found about a dozen. Haven't fed blackworm or bloodworm in that tank for quite some time. I've tried looking it up online and haven't found too much other than camallanus worms, but haven't seen any on or near Nala just in the gravel... here's a pic any ideas whether or not it is harmful?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Please google images for camallanus worms... I would suspect thats what you have except I have never heard of finding them in the substrate before...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i already did... haven't seen any on or near nala and all i can find to know whether or not that is what they are for sure is if they are hanging out of the fish.. i suspect the worms have been in there a lot longer then we know about


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisa/Ben,

If you have ever fed blackworms in that tank, I wouldn't be too concerned. They can live alot longer than you think in the substrate. That actually goes for alot of different types of worms. I've had dew worms still wiggling after more than 2 weeks. I've had blackworms, maybe not alive, but not decomposed or anything after approx. 2 months!!! Certainly keep an eye on Nala, but i think if it was camallanus, you wouldn't have noticed it first in the substrate.

Lance


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I had blackworms live in my tank for months before. My convicts used to dig for them constantly. They got quite long also.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you are right Lance, we seen a big blackworm on a rock after we finished cleaning it. I will certainly still watch Nala just in case!!! I never knew they would live so long, but it does make sense.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what blackworms look like but from what I know of callamanus worms that is one. I had them in my tank, on the glass, once and thats what it looked like.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm.. interesting, did your fish have them at all??? That you knew of anyways?? Or did you just find them on your glass?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so what is it ??????


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Black worms are black as far as I know, that looks like a little red wriggler which matches the images of camallanus worms that I have seen. Terrestrial worms require air to live for any period of time and won't last very long in an aquarium.

Either way, are you willing to risk it?

Treatment is either Panacur if they are eating (soak food and treat tank) or Levamisole HCL if your fish are not.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

doesnt look black :/


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a lot of small aquatic "worms" that you might find in your tank As far as I know they are all harmless.. Some "worms" like blood worms are actually a fly larva. There are also a number of worms know as detritis worms , and that is likely what you have .. They could have come in with plants. They are harmless, and if the fish see them , food .. Callamanus worms develop inside the fishes body and you will not find living ones in the sand. If it is live and you find it in the sand, it is harmless.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looks like a tubiflex, avg size 2-5cm

too many means you need to maintain better, a few are not bad though

in 4 years i've had one i found in my tanks


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Hmm.. interesting, did your fish have them at all??? That you knew of anyways?? Or did you just find them on your glass?


found them on my glass AFTER i found them in my fish. I was treating with Levamisole. never saw them again after i treated once more.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Worms protruding from a fish is different than worms in the sand .. Those hanging from a fish are most likely camallanus worms , and are definitely harmfull to them .. However , they cannot live outside the fish. It is their free swimming larvae that infect fish .. Levamisole will kill the camallanus and they will be expelled then. Any camallanus you find on the glass or sand will be dead. If it is a live worm living in the sand , it is not a camallanus .


----------

